# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  RIVA Concert, wireless smart speaker, Audio Design Experts, Inc., Fountain Valley, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Audio Design Experts, Inc.

rivaaudio.com/riva-concert

----------


## Airicist

Riva Concert Smart Speaker Review: Step aside Sonos, this is the best smart speaker you can buy

Published on Dec 15, 2018




> The Riva Concert series speaker is a fantastic, small-profile smart speaker with Alexa integration, truly excellent sound, and great looks, making it the perfect addition to your kitchen, living room, or bedroom.
> 
> Riva’s Concert series speaker makes that possible, and in a wide variety of ways. With Amazon Alexa built in, Spotify Connect, Apple AirPlay, and Bluetooth support, there is virtually nothing this speaker can’t play on-demand. Add in true stereophonic sound and the ability to pop on an optional battery and take it with you on the go, and the Concert bests even the Sonos: One on our list of the best smart speakers  you can buy, ranking as our favorite speaker of 2018.
> 
> Those who are familiar with Riva’s previous model, the Arena, won’t find much new in the design of the Concert, but that’s actually a good thing, as both speakers are quite nice to look at. A rounded rectangle that’s surrounded by a solid metal grille, the Concert comes in black or white, allowing you to match the theme of your room’s decor. Our review unit came in white, blending seamlessly with our white-trimmed living room.
> 
> A ring around the middle of the speaker’s top mirrors other Alexa enabled devices, lighting up when you call on the smart assistant -- but Riva has also made it so that the Riva logo on the front of the speaker lights up blue when Alexa is working, a nice touch that means you’ll always know Alexa is listening.
> 
> Setting up the Riva Concert is quick and painless. Plug in the speaker, download the Riva app, and follow the on-screen instructions to get it connected to your wireless network.
> ...

----------

